# 2x2x2 Algorithms



## ThomasJE (Mar 2, 2012)

I'm not sure whether this belongs in the OAQT or another sub-forum, so mods feel free to move this.

I currently use the Y perm for the adjacent corner swap (UFR + UBL) PLL for Ortega. So, I decided to find the optimal alg(s) for this case using this alg generator. Turns out the optimal number is 11 HTM and 13 QTM, and there are 24 cases.

This is my question:
Do/Would you use one of these optimal algs or a longer (turn count)/faster alg? And if you use a different one, what is that alg?

Here are the 24 optimal algs:


Spoiler



R F' R U R' U2 R' U' F' U F2 (11,13)
R F' R U2 F R' F' R' U2 R' F (11,13)
R F' U' R' U2 R' U R F' U F2 (11,13)
R F' U2 F' R' F' R U2 F R' F (11,13)
R U' F R U' R2 U' F' R' U F2 (11,13)
R U' F R2 U F' R' U' F2 U' F (11,13)
R U' R' U' F2 U' R U R' U F2 (11,13)
R U' R2 U' F' R' U F2 R U' F (11,13)
F' U F U R2 U F' U' F U' R2 (11,13)
F' U R' F' U F2 U R F U' R2 (11,13)
F' U R' F2 U' R F U R2 U R' (11,13)
F' U F2 U R F U' R2 F' U R' (11,13)
F' R U F U2 F U' F' R U' R2 (11,13)
F' R F' U' F U2 F U R U' R2 (11,13)
F' R F' U2 R' F R F U2 F R' (11,13)
F' R U2 R F R F' U2 R' F R' (11,13)
F2 U' F U R U2 R U' R' F R' (11,13)
F2 U' F R' U' R U2 R U F R' (11,13)
F2 U' R F U R2 U R' F' U R' (11,13)
F2 U' R U' R' U F2 U R U R' (11,13)
R2 U F' U F U' R2 U' F' U' F (11,13)
R2 U F' R' U' F2 U' F R U' F (11,13)
R2 U R' F U F' U2 F' U' R' F (11,13)
R2 U R' U' F' U2 F' U F R' F (11,13)


----------



## Jakube (Mar 2, 2012)

I think, many use this one of your list: R U' R' U' F2 U' R U R' U F2 (11,13), but they execute the last two turns as D R2.


----------



## NSKuber (Mar 3, 2012)

Yes, I think >90% of speedcubers use R U' R' U' F2 U' R U R' D R2. I even managed to sub-1 it several times, one - on video.


----------



## Tim Major (Mar 3, 2012)

NSKuber said:


> Yes, I think >90% of speedcubers use R U' R' U' F2 U' R U R' D R2. I even managed to sub-1 it several times, one - on video.


 
I think over 90% of speedcubers use F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'


----------



## RCTACameron (Mar 3, 2012)

I really don't like this 2x2 case. I wanted to get all my CLLs sub-1 a while ago. It didn't take me long to get all the other cases (the longest one took an hour.) But it took me 2 months to get the diagonal swap sub-1. I tried a few algorithms, but the sub-1 ended up being with R U' R' U' F2 U' R U R' D R2. Another alg I tried was R' U R' F2 R F' U R' F2 R F' R (12,14). The normal Y-perm alg can be fast too though. Example:


Spoiler


----------



## rubiksarlen (Mar 3, 2012)

@Cameron, what's the point of trying to get all your CLLs sub-1? It's very hard to get in an actual solve, with all the lockups.


----------



## aronpm (Mar 3, 2012)

rubiksarlen said:


> @Cameron, what's the point of trying to get all your CLLs sub-1? It's very hard to get in an actual solve, with all the lockups.


 
Yeah, why bother to make your CLLs faster. Waste of time.


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 3, 2012)

Tim Major said:


> I think over 90% of speedcubers use F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'



You do know that is the Y perm I currently use.
I am assuming R U' R' U' F2 U' R U R' D R2 is the best alg for this case. I'll try to learn this one.


----------



## aronpm (Mar 3, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> You do know that is the Y perm I currently use.
> I am assuming R U' R' U' F2 U' R U R' D R2 is the best alg for this case. I'll try to learn this one.


You do know that he was replying to somebody else.


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 3, 2012)

aronpm said:


> You do know that he was replying to somebody else.



Yes, I was just pointing out that his alg was a Y perm.


----------



## aronpm (Mar 3, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> Yes, I was just pointing out that his alg was a Y perm.


 
He realises that. It's why he said that. Most people use the regular 3x3 Y perm for diag corner swap on 2x2, but NSKuber said that most people use the other algorithm, which is not true.


----------



## NSKuber (Mar 9, 2012)

rubiksarlen said:


> @Cameron, what's the point of trying to get all your CLLs sub-1? It's very hard to get in an actual solve, with all the lockups.



You're wrong. When you have goal to do them all sub-1, you'll search for better algorithms, search for better ways of doing old algs, and you'll train them A LOT. In result, you'll greatly improve your average time of doing algs on real solve, and you'll use BEST algorithms for YOU. I don't think it's a waste of time


----------



## rowehessler (Mar 9, 2012)

aronpm said:


> He realises that. It's why he said that. Most people use the regular 3x3 Y perm for diag corner swap on 2x2, but NSKuber said that most people use the other algorithm, which is not true.



you're not good at 2x2 so why don't you just go be an arrogant ass in some BLD thread or something


----------



## JasonK (Mar 9, 2012)

Maybe I'm missing something, but I don't see anything remotely arrogant or ass-ish in Aron's post...


----------



## rowehessler (Mar 9, 2012)

WTF2L? said:


> Maybe I'm missing something, but I don't see anything remotely arrogant or ass-ish in Aron's post...


 
its not that post, its the ones earlier in the thread


----------



## aronpm (Mar 9, 2012)

Hey Rowe, how about you stop being such a ****? I don't know what your problem with me is, but feel free to send me a message.


----------



## LeighzerCuber (Mar 9, 2012)

aronpm said:


> Hey Rowe, how about you stop being such a ****? I don't know what your problem with me is, but feel free to send me a message.


 
haha^ It's funny when people get mad at eachother.


----------



## JasonK (Mar 9, 2012)

rowehessler said:


> its not that post, its the ones earlier in the thread


 
Then why did you quote that post and not the ones you had a problem with...?


----------



## RCTACameron (Mar 9, 2012)

NSKuber said:


> You're wrong. When you have goal to do them all sub-1, you'll search for better algorithms, search for better ways of doing old algs, and you'll train them A LOT. In result, you'll greatly improve your average time of doing algs on real solve, and you'll use BEST algorithms for YOU. I don't think it's a waste of time


 
I completely agree. I have found much better ways of doing some algs, like instead of R U R' D R U' R U R' U R', I used *F R F' U* R U' R U R' U R'.


----------



## Ickenicke (Mar 9, 2012)

I don't know if this is the right place to ask, but how do you do when practising algs?

I mean, when I have found the alg I want and have started using fingertricks, how do I practice?

Please don't just say do it over ad over again, can someone please give me some tips?


----------



## NSKuber (Mar 9, 2012)

Ickenicke said:


> I don't know if this is the right place to ask, but how do you do when practising algs?
> 
> I mean, when I have found the alg I want and have started using fingertricks, how do I practice?
> 
> Please don't just say do it over ad over again, can someone please give me some tips?



Sorry, but *do it over and over again*.
Do it on stackmat.
And solve the cube a lot of times (1-2 or more hundred solves a day) - this will improve all your algs 
BTW, you can follow my second advice, and use first only on algs that are very rare.


----------



## Ickenicke (Mar 9, 2012)

Do I always have to do them fast, or does it help to do them slowly also?


----------



## NSKuber (Mar 9, 2012)

Ickenicke said:


> Do I always have to do them fast, or does it help to do them slowly also?


 
When I was sub-1'ing, I just did them on stackmat many times, until I get sub-1(at least once), or until I realise that I need to stop or search for another alg. 
Again, if your goal isn't sub-3 on 2x2 average - just do a lot of solves, it will help. I think


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 17, 2012)

*2x2 UFR + UBR corner swap*

Sorry for the bump, but I thought this belongs in this thread.

For the UFR + UBR adjacent corner swap alg, I currently use the T-perm (14 HTM / 15 QTM). So, I found the optimum algs with the same generator, which stand at 10 HTM / 13 QTM, and there are 20 algs which I have attached.

So the same question: Do/Would you use one of these optimal algs or a longer (turn count)/faster alg? And if you use a different one, what is that alg?


Spoiler



F R' F U R2 F2 R U F' R2 (10,13)
F R' F R2 F' U F R2 F2 U (10,13)
F R' F' R2 F2 U' R' U F' R2 (10,13)
U R U' R F2 R' U R F2 R2 (10,13)
U F2 R2 F U F' R2 F U' F (10,13)
F' U F R2 F2 U F R' F R2 (10,13)
F' U F' U' F2 R2 F' R' F R2 (10,13)
F' U F' R2 F U' F' R2 F2 U' (10,13)
U' R' U R' F2 R F' R' F2 R2 (10,13)
U' F2 R2 F' U' F R2 F' R F' (10,13)
F2 R U F' R2 F R' F U R2 (10,13)
F2 R' F' R F2 R' U F' U' R2 (10,13)
R2 F U' R U F2 R2 F R F' (10,13)
R2 F U' R' F2 R2 U' F' R F' (10,13)
R2 U F U' R F2 R' F R F2 (10,13)
R2 F' R F R2 F2 U F U' F (10,13)
R2 F' R F' U' F2 R2 F' U' F (10,13)
R2 U' F' R F' R2 F U' R' F2 (10,13)
R2 F2 R F R' F2 R U' R U (10,13)
R2 F2 R' U' R F2 R' U R' U' (10,13)


----------



## BlueDevil (Mar 17, 2012)

I use: R U2 R' U' R U2 R' F R' F' R

Practice it a few times, and eventually you will get a nice flow. It is one of my fastest algs with Ortega, so, I recommend trying to learn to do it fast.

I just did a few practices with each alg. w/ the one I gave you, I can get sub-1.3, and average sub-1.4
w/ the traditional T perm, I got a 1.5 single, and average around 1.8. I also got more bad executions above 2 seconds, mainly because the alg doesn't flow as well for me.


----------



## Rpotts (Mar 18, 2012)

I use x' R U' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R (11 htm)

also R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R2 x' (10 htm) is good


----------

